# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Humour Informatique >  [HUMOUR] les adieux d'un consultant

## DotCertis

Voila vu le temps que a m'a pris de faire ce petit mail d'au revoir je le partage ici pour le fun.


Bonjour  tous,

Aprs bientt un an et demi pass en votre compagnie, ma mission sachve bientt (musique triste de violons derrire).

Toutefois qui dit dpart, dit pot de dpart ! (musique joyeuse cette fois)

Vous tes donc tous convis dans la salle caf pour partager quelques petites douceurs sucres.


Mais pourquoi dire au revoir  un consultant aprs tout ? Et mme quest-ce quun consultant et quelle peut tre son utilit ? Cest une excellente question et je me remercie de me ltre pose. Pour y rpondre je vous propose un tour dhorizon de citations traitant de ce passionnant problme :

-	Le mdecin :  un consultant cest comme lappendice : on sait pas trop  quoi a sert et quand a gne on lenlve 

-	Les penseurs latins  si vis pacem para consultentum 

-	Le cardinal protodiacre  lissue du conclave tout aurol du Saint Esprit  Habemus Consultam ! 

-	Ronsard :       Moi qui ait vu tant de roses prir,
Et leurs ples ptales se fltrir,
Joncher la terre froide je sais bien,
Comme lclat du consultant est vain ! 

-	Le moqueur :  Dans consultant, il y a sultan mais vu quon est dans une dmocratie quest-ce qui reste ? 

-	Le commercial :  cest pour vous le meilleur moyen de disposer immdiatement de ressources incroyables qui vous lveront sur la voie de la surperformance conomique et qualitative, sans lui vous courrez  votre perte alors quavec vous deviendrez dans les 3 jours leader du march, Apple vous demandera des conseils, vous serez promus, plus beau et mieux dans votre peau et signez l, il est o mon chque ? 

-	Einstein :  tout comme la matire, lutilit du consultant est relative 

-	Corneille (lauteur chef de projet, pas le chanteur) :  Nous partmes cinq cents mais par un renfort (de consultants), nous nous vmes cinq mille en arrivant  bon port 

-	Martin Luther King :  Jai une vision du monde o les consultants seraient libres de faire ce quils veulent sans justifier leurs actes 

-	Lionel Jospin  je prends mes responsabilits et je me retire dfinitivement du consulting 

-	France Telecom :  eux au moins ils ne rentrent pas dans nos stats quand ils sautent par la fentre 

-	Aristote :  le consultant est la ralisation de la puissance inhrente  la nature du client 

-	Stphanie de Monaco :  un consultant cest commmme un ouragaaaannn, commmmme un ocaaaaaaannn  (voila vous avez la chanson dans la tte)

-	Margaret Thatcher :  Idont care, I want my money back !!! 

-	Gandhi :  oeil pour oeil laisse le monde aveugle et vous oblige  payer un consultant pour vous guider 

-	Hortefeux :  Quand il y en a un a va, cest quand il y en a beaucoup quil y a des problmes 

-	La Bible :  Et le 6me jour Dieu cra le consultant et Il vit que cela tait bon 

-	Sade :  Jai toujours refus dcrire sur le comportement des consultants, il y a des limites morales que je ne puis me rsoudre  franchir 

-	Bernard Shaw  on compare souvent le choix du consultant  une loterie : cest une erreur,  la loterie on peut gagner 

-	Jsus :  Que celui qui na jamais fait appel  un consultant me jette la premire pierre 

-	Winston Churchill recrutant des consultants :  je nai rien dautre  vous offrir que du sang, du travail, des larmes et de la sueur 

-	Bob Marley   no consultant no cry 

-	Sagesse populaire :  ne remet pas  demain ce que tu peux faire faire par un consultant aujourdhui  

-	Marx :  Les consultants nont rien  perdre que leurs chanes. Ils ont un monde  gagner. Consultants de tous les pays, unissez-vous ! 

-	Dark Vador :  Luke, je suis consultant !  Noooooooooooooooooooooooonnnn !

-	Gandhi encore :  ne faites pas  vos consultants ce que vous ne voulez pas que lon vous fasse 

-	Victor Hugo : 
 O vont ces consultants, dont pas un seul ne rit,
Ces doux tres pensifs que la fivre maigrit
Ces hommes et ces femmes quon voit cheminer seuls ?
Ils sen vont travailler, douze heures sous les meules !
Ils vont de laube au soir faire machinalement
Chez le mme client le mme mouvement.
Consulting mauvais qui prend lge tendre en sa serre,
Qui produit la richesse en crant la misre,
Et qui ferait, cest l son fruit le plus certain,
DApollon un bossu, de Voltaire un crtin 

-	Picasso :  jai peint Guernica en minspirant du rsultat du travail dun consultant 

-	Machiavel :  la fin justifie le consultant 

-	Blondin dans le film le Bon, la Brute et le Consultant :  le monde se divise en deux catgories : ceux qui ont le portefeuille charg, et ceux qui sont consultants. Toi, tu es consultant ! 

-	Mirabeau :  on peut tout faire avec un consultant, sauf sasseoir dessus 

-	Proverbe africain :  un consultant qui meurt, cest un library qui disparait 

-	Proverbe :  si le travail tait la sant, un consultant ne serait jamais malade 

-	Kipling  tu seras un consultant mon fils 

-	Proverbe encore :  si tu sais faire fais. Si tu ne sais pas faire enseigne. Si tu ne sais pas faire et que tu ne sais pas enseigner, deviens consultant 

-	Chuck Norris a t form par un consultant

-	Locution latine :   consultant vaillant rien dimpossible 

-	Woody Allen :  Quand jcoute trop Wagner, jai envie de devenir consultant 

-	Freud :  Quest-ce qutre normal ?  aimer et consulter 

-	Nietzche :  La paresse a donn du poison au travail. Il nest pas mort mais sest chang en consulting 

-	 Edouard Bourdet :  "Le consultant c'est comme une femme : pour le garder, il faut s'en occuper, sinon il fait le bonheur des autres"

-	 Sacha Guitry :  "Ce qui fait rester les consultants, c'est la peur qu'on soit tout de suite consol de leur dpart" 


Mais en dfinitive je pense quil nous faut nous tourner vers la philosophie tant ce problme est abyssal. Et de l on peut conclure le consultant est ncessairement indispensable. Pourquoi ? La raison nous en donne par le plus grand penseur de ce millnaire, Nabila :  non mais allo quoi ? allo ? tes un client tas pas dconsultant ? allo ? 


Bref,  jeudi prochain pour en dbattre, que ceux que jaurai oubli ne se vexent pas et viennent quand mme et en guise de cadeau un petit guide pour bien choisir son consultant.

----------


## Auteur

> -	Chuck Norris a t form par un consultant


euh... tu es sr de a ?  ::aie::

----------


## DotCertis

Il faut que je vous avoue : quelques unes sont apocryphes....
L encore j'en appelle  la sagesse d'un grand penseur :
"Le problme avec les ciations trouves sur Internet c'est que l'on n'est jamais sr de leur authenticit" - Victor Hugo

----------


## XxArchangexX

Ce qui me trouble dans cette phrase c'est le "ciations", de la part d'un crivain comme Victor Hugo, a me semble effectivement louche.  :;):

----------


## Jean-Michel Ormes

> Ce qui me trouble dans cette phrase c'est le "ciations", de la part d'un crivain comme Victor Hugo, a me semble effectivement louche.


A mettre dans le btisier de DVP  ::mrgreen::

----------


## DotCertis

Vous n'avez rien compris : c'est une preuve d'authenticit ! Victor Hugo ne se trompe pas, il invente. Victor Hugo ne fait pas de faute, il nologise.

Quoi "mauvaise foi" ? meuuuuh non  :;):

----------


## Barsy

_Adieu ! Monsieur le consultant
Votre contrat est termin
Et ce n'sont pas ces quelques croissants
Qui nous ferons vous regretter

Nous vous offrons... rien du tout
Pour dire combien on vous aimait
Vos comptences sont transfres
Il est temps pour vous de mettre les bouts !!
_

----------


## Auteur

> Victor Hugo ne se trompe pas, il invente. Victor Hugo ne fait pas de faute, il nologise.


l c'est plutt Chuck Norris, non ?  ::aie::

----------


## DotCertis

> l c'est plutt Chuck Norris, non ?


Je vois que je suis all trop loin et que a t'a grandement pertub  ::lol:: 

Si je peux me permettre, rappelle toi que le point Godwin a t cr pour viter d'en rfrer  Chuck Norris

----------


## Sunchaser

On pourrait peut tre proposer:



> Un Terminator-consultant: "I'll be back"

----------


## garn

nooorme  ::mrgreen:: 
ca egaye ma journe, merci  ::ccool:: 

allez, je m'y met aussi




> racine : Mon unique esprance est dans le dsespoir du consultant





> stendhal : On ne se console pas des consultants , on s'en distrait.





> voltaire : L'esprit est tout le contraire du consultant ; moins on en a, plus on est satisfait.

----------


## NVCfrm

consultant ... consultant ... consultant ... consultant ..! consultant ..?
ce mot du vocabulaire m'a toujours rvuls.
Ouais, pendant longtemps, je n'arrivais pas  le formuler sans que je pense  des cons_sinsultant. 
Voil que la lecture de ces messages ramne cette horreur des con_suls_tant qu'ils sont constants.
Hlas, le consult se place toujours une longueur d'avance en moins du consultant qui naturellement est convaincu de sa supriorit *cons_tante*  par la disposition du consult.
D'o cette impression de jeux de c... ::mouarf:: 
Changer l'tiquette de cette profession (s'il se trouve que s'en est une).

----------


## Bibeleuh

Pour ceux qui sont en SSII, j'ai trouv cette vido  ::mrgreen::

----------


## rawsrc

@*Bibeleuh*
C'est excellent  ::ptdr:: 

Allez une jolie tirade : 



> Je m'en fous que l'application fonctionne !
> 
> Notre boulot n'a jamais t de faire des applications qui fonctionnent ! 
> Mais ce qu'il y a dans la spec !
> Si on dveloppe une spec incohrente et que l'application est non fonctionnelle on est pay pareil et le client nous commandera une nouvelle prestation pour que son appli ne soit pas un gachis !
> 
> On a mis 15 ans pour que les entreprises de ce pays nous abandonnent toute comptence de ralisation d'applications
> Et maintenant qu'on peut faire ce qu'on veut, vous dites qu'on a des scrupules et qu'il faut faire des applications qui marchent !
> 
> ...


En un mot : sa-vou-reux !!!

----------

